# SMS-Versand mit S7 (Empfang)



## Markus (14 April 2004)

hallo,

ich weiß das es geht, aber nicht wie.

eine s7 kann mit einem über ts adapter angeschlossenen gsm-modem sms versenden. wie geht das? gibts da nen standartbaustein von siemens für? kann mir wer ein beispielprojekt mailen?

oder weis iorgendjemand irgendwas darüber?

ich weis lediglich das es geht, komme aber mit der suche nicht weiter...


----------



## Markus (14 April 2004)

ok, bin inzwischen selber etwas schlauer geworden:

1. direkter sms versand geht nur mit ts-adapter v5.2
2. zum senden wird der baustein fb48 "sms_send" beötigt
3. fb48 ist bei der teleservice-software 5.2 dabei.

also ich habe leider nur teleservice software v5.1

ich denke das die ausreicht um den adapter zu parametrieren...
(oder nicht?)
unsere teleservicesoftware wird in nächster zeit noch nicht upgedatet da der servicerechner (schlagtmichtot) immer noch unter nt4 läuft...

kannn mir jemand der teleservice v5.2 bzw. den fb48 hat diesen schicken?

wäre oberklasse!

markus@powertronik.de


//edit
ts-adapter v5.2 ist vorhanden
gsm-modem auch


----------



## EWS (14 April 2004)

Hi Markus

ist unterwegs zu Dir

mfg

Christian


----------



## Markus (14 April 2004)

wow das ging schnell!

danke!


----------



## Markus (14 April 2004)

hier der link zum handbuchr für teleservice v 5.2

das handling des fb48ist hier beschrieben:

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/-snm-0135...orschau=on&scount=2772&Search.x=5&Search.y=10



gibt es schon eine möglichkeit sms zu emfangen?
das ich signale über sms fernsteuern kann?

ich sende einen string per sms, der wird mit in der cpu hinterlegten strings verlichen, wenn es eine übereinstimmung gibt...


----------



## Markus (15 April 2004)

keiner ne ahnug bezüglich des empfangs mit der s7?

hat sowas überhaupt schonmal wer gemacht? zb mit der 200er?


----------



## Harry (16 April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe bei mirzu Hause so eine Lösung um per SMS Befehle auszulösen.
Da es in so einem Fall bekanntlich nichts kosten darf, ist die Lösung wohl nicht für industriellen Einsatz geeignet, funktioniert jedoch seit mehr als einem Jahr problemlos.


Ich hab eine S7-300 mit ProtoolPro RT auf einem PC laufen.


Per SMS sende ich einen Steuerbefehl an eine spezielle, extra eingerichtete Email-Adresse. Bei diesem Provider erscheint die Mobile-Adresse im Header der Email, die eigentliche Meldung ist dann der Text.

Ich habe mit einer speziellen Skriptsprache ("KIX", Freeware (da ich VB nicht so im Griff habe...)) ein Programm geschrieben, welches ungefähr im 5 Minuten Takt:

- die Emails abruft (mit dem Programm "Automailer", welches die Mails als Textdatei auf dem PC speichert, (Freeware))
- neu eingegangene Emails anhand dieser Textdatei analysiert (kommt es von meiner Handy-Nr?)
- falls es ein Mail von meinem Handy ist: den Text auf "Steuerbefehle" auswertet. Diese habe ich im Klartext abgefasst, damit ich keine Codes auswendig lernen muss. (z.B. POOLEIN bzw. POOLAUS etc...)
- eine Datei welche das Format einer Rezeptur hat in welchem die ausgewerteten Steuerbefehle enthalten sind erzeugt


Periodisch (auch alle 5 Minuten) importiere ich die Rezeptur mittels Steuerauftrag, womit mir die Steuerbefehle nun in der SPS zur Verfügung stehen


Na ja.. nicht ganz sooooooooo eine saubere Lösung über diverse Umwege.. aber es funktionert !


Übrigens benutze ich das gleiche in umgekehrter Richtung um auch Gratis Meldungen der SPS abzusetzen:

- exportieren einer Rezeptur in welcher die Informationen für das zu sendende SMS enthalten sind
- die exortierte Rezepturdatei auswerten (mit "KIX") und daraus eine Textdatei erstellen, welche den zu sendenden SMS-Text enthält (z.B. Pool=EIN, Fenster OG=ZU, Alarmanlage=scharf, Temp.Aussen=21.3C etc..)
- Ein Mail mit dem Inhalt der erzeugten Textdatei als Header an eine Email-Adresse welche gratis den Header der Mail als SMS an eine Mobile-Nummer weiterleitet senden


Und schon... hab ich die gewünschten Infos auf meinem Handy !!


Einziger wirklicher Nachteil dieser Lösung ist die Geschwindigkeit mit der das ganze abläuft. Ich kann das Email-Postfach nicht häufiger abfragen, da der Provider sonst den Zugriff verweigert.
Wenn dieser Provider die Weiterleitung von Mails als SMS einstellt, funktioniert das senden von SMS auch nicht mehr.
(In der Schweiz kenne ich nur diesen einzigen Anbieter (Sunrise), der diesen Dienst (noch) zur Verfügung stellt.)



Gruss 

Harry


----------



## Markus (17 April 2004)

danke für den hinweis, aber das wäre mir zu aufwendig...

wie gesagt ts-adapter, 300er, gsm-modem usw sind da.

mit der 200er kann man senden und empfangen, gibts ein mörderbeispielprogramm für das ein gdm-modem über die serielle onbord direkt anspricht...

für mich ist das empfangen nicht unbedingt notwendig, aber es wäre cool wenn es gehen würde, und theoretisch darf es doch auch kein problem sein...

würde mir zugern mal den fb von siemens anschaun, aber der ist protectet...


----------



## halorenzen (3 Oktober 2004)

*SMS senden und empfangen*

Hallo ihr...



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> danke für den hinweis, aber das wäre mir zu aufwendig...
> 
> wie gesagt ts-adapter, 300er, gsm-modem usw sind da.
> --delete div....



habe hier mit einem GSM/GPRS Modem ( für ca. 250,--Euro )
und dem CP341 gespielt....
folgende Fuktionen bsiher getestet:
1. SMS aufgrund eines Ereignisses an hinterlegte ( im Datenbaustein) senden
2. erkennen der anrufenden Rufnummer
    und vergleichen ob "berechtigt" meldungen zu quittieren
3. SMS lesen und daraufhin z.B. Beleuchtungen einschalten.....

4. nach Anruf kann z.B. eine Status SMS an "xxx" gesendet werden usw...

Da die empfangene SPS als String eingelesen werden kann
erfolgt dann nur die Auswertung (z.B. vereinbarter Code ...)

werde daraus, sobald Zeit.., einen FB machen...


----------



## Markus (3 Oktober 2004)

hatte nen tollen link zu einem applikationsbeispiel, aber der geht natürlich nicht mehr weil siemens die seite schon wieder geändert hat. und finden kann ich ihn auch nimmer.... (diese siemens hp ist wiklich das letzte... :-( )

hab die dateien hier mal angehängt...


----------



## halorenzen (4 Oktober 2004)

*SMS senden und empfangen*

Hallo Markus,

DANKE für den Hinweis !



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> hatte nen tollen link zu einem applikationsbeispiel, aber der geht natürlich nicht mehr weil siemens die seite schon wieder geändert hat. und finden kann ich ihn auch nimmer.... (diese siemens hp ist wiklich das letzte... :-( )
> 
> hab die dateien hier mal angehängt...


habe mir die sachen runtergeladen und werde sie mir mal ansehen....

wie gesagt
eigentlich nur String S7/SPS <---> Modem Kommunikation
und die Befehlsliste des Modems.....
Mehr Arbeit macht die Doku


----------



## trigi (1 Juni 2006)

*Ts > Sms*

Hallo

I'm sorry, but my german is very bad, so I will rather write in english.
As I have understood there is a possibility to send SMS via TS-Adapter?
Does anybody know how? Is it also possible to receive SMS via TS-Adapter? (like with the program that is made for CP340)

Bye, Crt


----------



## /*Matthias*/ (2 Juli 2008)

Ich beziehe mich auf das Applikationsbeispiel aus dem Beitrag: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=8811&postcount=10

Kann mir vielleicht jemand die Konstruktion des FB100-Aufrufs im OB1 und OB100 im Zusammenhang mit dem SCF 6 erklären?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Juli 2008)

Hallo Markus

Wenn Du auf der Siemensschiene bleibst, bestell auch das Kabel vom TS zum GSM Modem bei Siemens.
Bei mir hat damals der Versand nicht funktioniert, und der nette (wirklich nett) Mitarbeiter von Siemens hat mir gesagt, dass hier ein spezielles Kabel gebraucht wird. Null-Modem wird nicht funktionieren.

Falls Du es zum Laufen gebracht hast, gib doch kurz mal bescheid.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## OHGN (3 Juli 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Falls Du es zum Laufen gebracht hast, gib doch kurz mal bescheid.


Auf Grund des Alters dieses Thread's würde ich einfach mal dvon ausgehen dass Markus es inzwischen zum Laufen gebracht hat.


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2008)

/*Matthias*/ schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich auf das Applikationsbeispiel aus dem Beitrag: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=8811&postcount=10
> 
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand die Konstruktion des FB100-Aufrufs im OB1 und OB100 im Zusammenhang mit dem SCF 6 erklären?



ich möchte es mal auf anfrage versuchen:

also grundsätzlich erstmal zur SFC 6 ... diese liest die startinformationen des letzten OBs aus und legt diese in einer struktur ab ... die infos kannst du der hilfe zu dem baustein entnehmen.

im FB100 werden diese infos ausgewertet und unterschieden, ob der OB1 oder der OB100 der letzte OB war und zwar über TOP_SI.NUM, wenn der letzte der OB100 war, dann wird eine SMS abgesetzt ... wenn 1, wird der FB100 normal abgearbeitet ...

wenn deine frage darauf abzielt, dass im OB1 zwar parameter übergeben werden, im OB100 aber nicht, verweise ich dich auf die NON-RETAIN-einstellung des instanz-datenbausteins:



> Ein Datenbaustein mit der Eigenschaft "Non-Retain" wird in einer solchen CPU (z.B. CPU 317 V2.1) nicht im Remanenzspeicher abgelegt und damit nach jedem Netz-Aus- und Netz-Einschalten und nach jedem STOP-RUN-Übergang der CPU auf die Ladewerte zurückgesetzt.



d.h., die werte die bei laufender CPU an den baustein übergeben wurden, behalten ihre gültigkeit im OB100 nach dem anlaufen der CPU ... sonst noch fragen? hattest es ja nicht weiter spezifiziert wo die probleme liegen...


----------



## Helmut (4 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

bei S7-200 funktioniert das senden/empfangen von SMS seit vielen Jahren.

Das erste, an das ich mich noch erinnern kann war eine Beschreibung mit M20 GSM Modems.

Ich hab mal in meinen Archiven gestöbert, konnte aber nur noch eine Beschreibung mit TC35 finden.

Aktuell gibts eine Beschreibung bei Siemens mit TC65:
Link: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/21063345

Die Beschreibung für TC35 hab ich mal angehängt, weil ich die bei Siemens nicht mehr finden konnte.

Hoffe das hilft euch weiter.

Gruss
Helmut


----------

